# Inpossible d'installer le sdk iphone 3.1.3



## JoeLeMérou (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
venant de télécharger la dernière version du sdk iphone 3.1.3 leopard sur le site d'apple, je m'apprête donc a double cliquer sur ce fichier dmg.

Et là, grosse déception, impossible de le monter. L'utilitaire de disque me renvoie une erreur du type : "Recherche invalide"  

J'ai scruté la toile pour tenter de trouver une solution, en vain ... J'ai relancé le téléchargement, mais même résultat 

Quelqu'un aurait il une piste, une idée ??

Merci d'avance

PS : Je bosse sur MacBook, MacOsX 10.5.8


----------



## Vijay (17 Mars 2010)

Question tout bête c'est bien le SDK original qui provient du site de Apple directement? Tu es enregistré comme développeur chez Apple?


----------



## JoeLeMérou (17 Mars 2010)

Oui, c'est ça le pire. Je suis en règle ...


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Tu as essayé de réparer les autorisations et un petit zap de la PRAM çe ne peut pas faire de mal!


----------



## JoeLeMérou (19 Mars 2010)

Merci pour votre aide.

ça y es ça marche. 

Pour plus d'information, j'avais oublié de préciser une info qui visiblement avait toute son importance. En effet, dans un premier temps j'ai télécharger le sdk via windows xp, puis je l'ai transférer sur une clé usb fat32. En copiant le fichier directement sur le bureau de mac, j'observe le probleme décrit ci dessus. Pourquoi, je n'ai toujours pas compris.

En téléchargement le dmg directement sur mon mac, il y a plus de problème...

????


----------



## Manic (20 Mars 2010)

Il y a peut-être eu un problème au téléchargement la première fois, parce que même télécharger à partir de Windows XP, ça ne devrait pas causer de problème en soi.


----------

